# Kindle Touches Losing Wi-Fi Connection



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife and I both have Touches, Wi-Fi only.  Lately both have been losing connection.  I suspect that it is due to the cheap router I bought to use with the Kindle Touches.  But!  I have also started seeing other possible connections that I interpret as 3G.  This may be due to the purchase of a Kindle Fire HD and Iphones.  I never saw these before acquiring the Fire and Iphones.

Do I need a new(better) router?


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

alamogunr said:


> My wife and I both have Touches, Wi-Fi only. Lately both have been losing connection. I suspect that it is due to the cheap router I bought to use with the Kindle Touches. But! I have also started seeing other possible connections that I interpret as 3G. This may be due to the purchase of a Kindle Fire HD and Iphones. I never saw these before acquiring the Fire and Iphones.
> 
> Do I need a new(better) router?


Try putting your router on another channel. If there are neighbors on the same channel, you may just be getting interference. If that doesn't work, try resetting it by removing the power for a minute or so and then letting it boot up again. Both of those things can help when you're seeing those intermittent disconnects.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been resetting by pulling the power.  This usually works.  Not sure how to change channels.  I'm somewhat challenged by this wireless stuff.  I seem to take something simple and change it to a complicated situation.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

alamogunr said:


> I've been resetting by pulling the power. This usually works. Not sure how to change channels. I'm somewhat challenged by this wireless stuff. I seem to take something simple and change it to a complicated situation.


Your browser should have documentation that shows you how to access the router administration area on your network. Once you're in there, you'll have the option for several different channels. Most routers are set to channel 6 by default, so you'd want to try channel 11 or channel 1, something that's far away from 6. Some routers also have a button on the router itself that changes the channel. If yours does, that would also be in the documentation, but it wouldn't tell you what channel you're on.

With channels, it's really a matter of trying it out for a day on one, then going to the next, etc. to see what works best. You may have someone near you on one of the alternate channels you want to use, but generally you can find one that works for you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

When is the last time you rebooted your Touches?  
Hold the power button for at least 20 seconds.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Not ignoring those trying to help, just got busy with other things.  We try to reboot at least every 2-3 months.  When this problem started, it was the first thing we tried after powering down the router.

For the last few days we have had no problems.  Maybe the router will last awhile longer.

Thanks


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

OK!  Problem has reappeared.  Neither of our Kindle Touches will connect to WiFi.  The computer or a Kindle HDX is not affected so something is interfering only with the Kindle Touches.  I would buy new Kindles but not sure that I want to get used to a different model or that new Kindles would not have the same problem.

Also not sure that the router is the problem.  I have tried everything that has been suggested, both here and on the Kindle help site.  Concerning rebooting, I have rebooted 3 times so far this morning.  Regarding changing channels, I don't have any documentation for the "cheap" Belkin router.  Any ideas why only the Kindles are affected?

Nothing has worked so far.  Any additional suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

alamogunr said:


> I would buy new Kindles but not sure that I want to get used to a different model or that new Kindles would not have the same problem.


Practical advice: Turn off WiFi while reading and only turn it back on if you need to download new books. [At least, that's what I do, and I can use any WiFi connection, where I happen to be when the "need" to download a new book pops up.] With your WiFi turned off, you won't get distracted by the WiFi symbol coming in and out while reading.

Not sure why only your Touch is affected, but here's a thought: You may have too many devices accessing your internet connection, so the router drops the connection for some of your devices (maybe the Touches, since they are not really actively accessing WiFi except during downloads or advertisement refreshes, if you still have special offers).

If worse comes to worse and your Touch WiFi stops working completely, you can always transfer books through USB, after downloading to your desktop/laptop. Functionally, your KTouch will still be an effective eReader.

As far as getting used to a different model (quote above), the new models (Basic, PW, Voyage) behave just like a Touch, with the absence of a home button. To get to Home, you will have to tap the upper screen and tap the Home picture, and it will bring you back to your list of books. Not much of a learning curve.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

alamogunr said:


> OK! Problem has reappeared. Neither of our Kindle Touches will connect to WiFi. The computer or a Kindle HDX is not affected so something is interfering only with the Kindle Touches. I would buy new Kindles but not sure that I want to get used to a different model or that new Kindles would not have the same problem.
> 
> Also not sure that the router is the problem. I have tried everything that has been suggested, both here and on the Kindle help site. Concerning rebooting, I have rebooted 3 times so far this morning. Regarding changing channels, I don't have any documentation for the "cheap" Belkin router. Any ideas why only the Kindles are affected?
> 
> Nothing has worked so far. Any additional suggestions would be welcome.


Have you tried connecting to other wifi networks, e.g. at your public library, McDonalds, Starbucks, etc.? That could help rule out that the Kindles are defective.

You might get a wifi scanner/analyzer app for your Fire tablet. This will let you view the signal strength of each wifi network that's in your neighborhood, yours in particular, how 'crowded' each of the channels may be. And you can walk around and see how strong your wifi signal is in a given location. The HDX has considerably better wireless capabilities (dual band, dual channel) and that can make for a more robust connection even where the spectrum is polluted. With the Kindle you're restricted to 2.4GHz band and that does not have as many channels to spread out in as 5GHz (but we don't know if your router is dual-band). As suggested, you can generally configure the router to pick a different channel, but neighboring routers may jump around as well and you may again wind up on another crowded channel.

Another thing to play with is the placement of the router and the antenna orientation. You generally don't want the router right next to a wall, particularly if theres any metal or cinder block, etc: signal will reflect and interfere with itself. Antennas project signal in a toroidal pattern radiating out from the axis (antenna is in the 'hole' of the donut). So if you are in a one-level dwelling, they should be oriented vertically. If you have 2 or 3 floors, you might want to experiment with horizontal placement. I live in 3 story townhouse with a couple of dozen overlapping wifi networks. Reception upstairs was horrible until I oriented the antennas properly.

Belkin has a web site. You should be able to download the manual from there.


----------

